

Engaging Steve Jobs story/interview from 2005 [long] - danmaz74
https://plus.google.com/113758147814858568109/posts/WPr2t6kWuTE

======
noahlt
This is a really interesting account of an interview. At the same time, I am
skeptical of the author's armchair psychology and his speculation about the
'real' Jobs. He pushes his own interpretation so hard that I can only assume
it colored his reporting on the interview itself.

------
technoslut
I've always had the impression (from afar) that while Jobs may enjoy and want
the adoration, he doesn't want to deal directly with those that have this
feeling. The rare exception that I've seen are children.

>"We're just who we are. Apple has values we care about; Apple cares about
tolerance. We are not a political company, but a company with a set of
values."

Some may consider it marketing but I think Jobs truly believes in this.

At the end of the day, I think Jobs just wants to simply be known as someone
who made the world a better place than it was before or, more accurately, to
make technology accessible to everyone.

------
byrneseyeview
In a good interview, the interviewer cleans it up by dropping the awkward
bits: take a one hour conversation, remove the "Ahhs," "Ummms," the
"Unfortunately I can't discuss that"s, and the stuff parroted from press
releases. You're left with a whole lot less material, but it's usually pretty
good.

You can do the opposite, too.

------
reneherse
To reinterpret this reporter's vignette of Jobs, to me the encounter with him
shows a man with an enormous level of intention and focus, and a brief view of
the techniques he might use to deal with the hugely complex decisions and
situations that must come with being Apple's CEO.

It seems certain that Jobs was meditating just prior to the interview, drawing
deep within himself to clear his consciousness, re-center, and get back on
track with his plans.

------
esdweb
I like "human interest" pieces and I like Steve Jobs. Ergo ...I liked this
article. I don't have a problem with someone who is so famous and big that he
doesn't have to pander and sell himself or his company, and that's the realm
Jobs is in. He's not political -- end of story, next question. Apple's
products are no less green than the competitors' -- what part of that answer
didn't you understand, reporter? How does it feel to beat cancer and be back
in control? Are you kidding me, impudent m'fer? You didn't get the memo about
me and my personal life. Next question. One of the comments (at the posting
site) said the reporter imposed his own psychobabble slant on the article. I
don't have a problem with that. It was a good portrait photograph of Jobs done
by a professional.

~~~
wyuenho
Speaking of being an armchair psychologist, has anyone actually speculated
what conditions he has? I've seen people suggested he has ADHD but there's no
way to tell. There's simply too little information about him to even make an
educated guess. I guess we'll just have to wait til the biography comes out.

------
marquis
Referring to the author's apology at the top, since when, was 2000 words such
a trial for the reader? While the text seems to be biased towards the
interviewer's expectations it was readable and far from lengthy..

------
Stratego
It's really poor journalistic work. It works better as a demonstration of
pseudo-psychology than anything else. Every comment from the author about Jobs
is riddled with a-priori, specious extrapolations and non-sequiturs.

It's interesting nonetheless.

------
gghootch
Sounds like he failed to think different.

